# Any recent buyers of Deisel's "Grand Daddy"?



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Just curious if anyone here, or you know of anyone, that has recently received their Grand Daddy watch (72mm across) recently, and what the number/1000 was?

Just low on cash.. but the watch is 10x cooler than all of the other ones I've been eyeing (tendence, aeromatic, invicta, etc)

My budget was $200-300 but this thing is insane @ $1000. However, apparently they is talk about the "Grand Daddy Super" or something that will be 96mm









They started releasing these late June I believe.. so it's been over a month.. wonder how many are left...


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

That isn't really the kind of watch people around here tend to buy, but fingers crossed you get lucky and someone has it.

I can't figure out what all the subdials do.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Watchismo is the retailer for USA and they still have it.. was just wondering if anyone knows how many they've sold

And yeah i'm into novelty watches. I know nothing about watches but i'd guess they have around 1/2 left since they're so pricey for a novelty


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

That's not really the kinda watch people around here are interested in, so I doubt you'll have much luck in your search. 

Those kind watches are considered "fashion watches", made cheaply for looks without much horological value. In my opinion I think that watch is a joke... No one can look classy with a watch that obnoxiously large on their wrist, but hey if it makes the wearer happy that's all that matters!

Also, you might be surprised to learn that $1,000 isn't considered a very expensive watch around here! Yup, we're crazy!


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

$1000? Yeah, I'd say they've got some left.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr. Panerai said:


> That's not really the kinda watch people around here are interested in, so I doubt you'll have much luck in your search.
> 
> Those kind watches are considered "fashion watches", made cheaply for looks without much horological value. In my opinion I think that watch is a joke... No one can look classy with a watch that obnoxiously large on their wrist, but hey if it makes the wearer happy that's all that matters!
> 
> Also, you might be surprised to learn that $1,000 isn't considered a very expensive watch around here! Yup, we're crazy!


Lol thanks. $1000 isn't much but it is when your last watch was when you were 12 years old and it was a $20 digital whatever from Target:-(

I'm not sure how pleasent it'd be to wear daily but for some reason it makes me go "WANT" a lot more than other watches i've seen. But their marketing techniques are showing, if it were $400 and not limited number, it'd be less desirable

I've looked at smaller (62mm) deisels that have a similar blue shine to the glass, might get one of those for daily use instead.

edit: i might actually be happier with something like this as a first watch... the swiss made ones run 500-900

Do you guys consider these still part novelty/fashion? I love the modern look of the popped-up numbers


----------



## zekezeke (Feb 10, 2009)

Please make it stop.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Flav-o-flav bought all 1000 and put them on chains for his posse to wear around their necks


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

at 96mm you can buy 5 put 4 of them on your car and one in the trunk for a spare


----------



## oujala (Jun 26, 2011)

96mm. Why would you stop there as a watch designer? Because 97mm would be just a bit TOO much?


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

That's all kinds of awesome.


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)

s5pitfire said:


> Just curious if anyone here, or you know of anyone, that has recently received their Grand Daddy watch (72mm across) recently, and what the number/1000 was?
> 
> Just low on cash.. but the watch is 10x cooler than all of the other ones I've been eyeing (tendences, aeromatic, indicta, etc)
> 
> ...





s5pitfire said:


> Lol thanks. $1000 isn't much but it is when your last watch was when you were 12 years old and it was a $20 digital whatever from Target:-(
> 
> I'm not sure how pleasent it'd be to wear daily but for some reason it makes me go "WANT" a lot more than other watches i've seen. But their marketing techniques are showing, if it were $400 and not limited number, it'd be less desirable
> 
> ...


I think you should buy all four, one for each wrist and ankle.

You're either trolling, or 14 years old. I can't tell which one.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

So much for the big watch fad. They're here. They're bigger. Get used to it :-d


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

s5pitfire said:


> Lol thanks. $1000 isn't much but it is when your last watch was when you were 12 years old and it was a $20 digital whatever from Target:-(
> 
> I'm not sure how pleasent it'd be to wear daily but for some reason it makes me go "WANT" a lot more than other watches i've seen. But their marketing techniques are showing, if it were $400 and not limited number, it'd be less desirable
> 
> ...


Yup. They are fashion watches.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Likestheshiny said:


> That isn't really the kind of watch people around here tend to buy, but fingers crossed you get lucky and someone has it.
> 
> I can't figure out what all the subdials do.


It's 4 complete chorno!!! For each, it seems to have a 60 sec. counter, 60 min. counter and 24hrs time.

And this thing has a rotating bezel! Without any central time hands, pretty pointless...

If you Google Image "Diesel Grand Daddy", haft the picture are of some weeds!?!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Excellent review of the diesel here >> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/sooo-umm-wtf-895452.html


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Offense.. none taken.. I'm stepping into the equivalent of a Ferrari car forum (or Audi, etc) where you pride yourself on the roots and trueness of the machine, then here I come with a Mustang (I actually have an 07 blown mustang) asking for advise. Sure my car might be worth X amount and have lots of power, but it's not YOUR style

I know it'd probably look ridiculous wearing it, and an attention seeking w**re, but everytime I look at it my mind wants it. I feel like i'm in a submarine with all of the dials, and the blue lens is like the water. If I had more money i'd get this as my Friday watch and have a smaller, more normal watch, for the rest of the days.

Just remember, last watch I had was when I was 12.


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)

s5pitfire said:


> Offense.. none taken.. I'm stepping into the equivalent of a Ferrari car forum (or Audi, etc) where you pride yourself on the roots and trueness of the machine, then here I come with a Mustang (I actually have an 07 blown mustang) asking for advise. Sure my car might be worth X amount and have lots of power, but it's not YOUR style
> 
> I know it'd probably look ridiculous wearing it, and an attention seeking w**re, but everytime I look at it my mind wants it. I feel like i'm in a submarine with all of the dials, and the blue lens is like the water. If I had more money i'd get this as my Friday watch and have a smaller, more normal watch, for the rest of the days.
> 
> Just remember, last watch I had was when I was 12.


Well, if you like it, that's all that matters.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

DexDegeaut said:


> Well, if you like it, that's all that matters.


right-o ...

this is what most of you like I believe,









this one is one of my favorites but is $2.2k










but this one is very affordable at $90 and looks nice to me,









thinking about getting that one since it's so cheap, then a $300 diesel that's very similar to my OP but smaller and just 2 chrono's


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

s5pitfire said:


>


I like the Patek, but this one looks great, too. It almost has a seventies feel to it for me.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

ImitationOfLife said:


> I like the Patek, but this one looks great, too. It almost has a seventies feel to it for me.


Yeah i looove the color of it and the circular brushed finish inside... I can find similar ones for 1/5th the price but they dont have those cool brown circles, within the gold surface

and the way that the bottom dial is ALMOST touching the one to the left.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

Actually, it's not a matter of price. People here love watches from 35$ to milions of $. It's more a thing of design and mechanics.

The car analogy is hard, but it's like you go on a general car forum and askfor a kit car Lada that look like a BMW. You may find someday interested, but the chances are slim.

This Raidillon is really nice by the way.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Luskar said:


> Actually, it's not a matter of price. People here love watches from 35$ to milions of $. It's more a thing of design and mechanics.
> 
> The car analogy is hard, but it's like you go on a general car forum and askfor a kit car Lada that look like a BMW. You may find someday interested, but the chances are slim.
> 
> This Raidillon is really nice by the way.


yeah these Nixons are the only thing I can find that has a similar style, even though it's very different.. but I feel like i'd get bored of them quickly.. dunno


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

And for the style "big watch with multiple movement", check the Glycine Airman 7.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

^ I like that.. too bad it's 2 grand ...

Raidillion is a race track I think.. apparently it's a race inspired watch company. Love the finishes

















another favorite one i've seen, besides crazy stuff like the Devon Tread 1, is this one made out of ceramic racing brake rotors... $12k


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Representing the more conservative end of large watches, a 46mm Deep Blue diver. Functional, no silly complications, and less than 1/5th the price of that Diesel manhole cover.


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

In the style of that Nixon, check the Obris Morgan Branco. Maybe a bit smaller then the Nixon, but a really nice watch (auto, not quartz).

On the quartz side, many here prefer Fossil for more fashionable watches. Nice design, good warranty and cheaper than the designer's brand.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

^ neither of those do much for me.. no emotion there. The 'big daddy' makes me go 'holy crap'

There are so many brands, so i'm just now looking at fossils for the first time... i love the blend of skeleton and traditional watch in some. This one is sweet,









edit: fossil is a nice blend of invicta, aeromatic, and storm's that i've been looking at:
















1,200$ welder..









I love this skagen but can only find the blue version online.. and i believe it doesn't have those little perforations









never made to production (why?)


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

^ pic heavy.. so..

I love that storm but for me it'd feel like driving an lifted pick-up with a load on one side, when I just want a pickup truck. The Big daddy is HUGE but not offset and top-heavy. It's flat.

The skeleton invicta's are really cool but a bit too naked and weird... they do have some that are only naked in the center from 12 to 6 o clock though..


----------



## DexDegeaut (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

bump

and also surprised that not a single person here likes the grand daddy out of sheer rarity and coolness


edit: i keep looking at it, and it would be very difficult to tell the time, however if all four are set to your timezone, then it's basically 1 giant clock broken into 4... so like when it's 3 o clock you look at the right chrono, when it's 5:30 you look at the bottom, etc.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

s5pitfire said:


> bump
> 
> and also surprised that not a single person here likes the grand daddy out of sheer rarity and coolness
> 
> edit: i keep looking at it, and it would be very difficult to tell the time, however if all four are set to your timezone, then it's basically 1 giant clock broken into 4... so like when it's 3 o clock you look at the right chrono, when it's 5:30 you look at the bottom, etc.


Sorry but if its not 90mm plus is not even in my book!!

This is how I roll baby...









This a 90mm dial musk.. 1.5 pounds...

Let me know when you wanna play in the big leagues and not use those puny diesels....


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Vakane said:


> Sorry but if its not 90mm plus is not even in my book!!
> 
> This is how I roll baby...
> 
> ...


It's a dual purpose fish tank if runs out of battery....


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh my lord, wall clock on a wrist that's for sure. For a lil bit over your budget, you can get good quality pieces from Seiko, Orient and established micro brands.



s5pitfire said:


> Just curious if anyone here, or you know of anyone, that has recently received their Grand Daddy watch (72mm across) recently, and what the number/1000 was?
> 
> Just low on cash.. but the watch is 10x cooler than all of the other ones I've been eyeing (tendence, aeromatic, invicta, etc)
> 
> ...


----------



## Camarija (Nov 10, 2011)

1. This thread has me lolling in tears. Obviously a troll account with incredible entertainment value that should be preserved; the anti-'watch snob'.

2. To honestly answer your question about Diesel watches, I do not think you will find any educated WIS buying this watch. Why? Because fashion watch brands are relegated to the bottom of the barrel in both quality and morality.

3. I think the real question is: 'What is an acceptable fashion watch/brand'. I think you'll notice the trend in unique fashion watches that follows the price:quality ratio. Here are a few examples that might get you interested in watch 'art'.

Skeleton Watches:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-skeleton-watch-any-idea-666806.html
You could also wear a JLC reverso on the verso skeleton side...

Monaco 24 (It might be the kind of thing you're interested in with the PVD and racing themes)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f25/monaco-24-just-arrived-**pics**-504319.html

Casework:
Linde Werdelin : The Watch Range

Unique Watches:
Machines - Maximilian Büsser and Friends
Collection | Urwerk | Baumgartner & Frei | Zürich | Genève

4. Buy the watch that makes *you* happy. If you are looking in the sub $1000 category, try posting in the 'affordable' sub forum asking for a unique watch for some more ideas: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/unique-watches-under-$500-883445.html

5. If you buy this watch please make a blog thread about wearing the big daddy out and about, sort of like the ongoing Blue Whale project :-!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689.html


----------



## systemcrasher (Aug 10, 2012)

s5pitfire said:


> bump
> 
> and also surprised that not a single person here likes the grand daddy out of sheer rarity and coolness


Rare means one of two things. It really is hard to get due to exclusivity or people just don't like it. With this Diesel (or any Diesel watches for that matter) it's the latter.



s5pitfire said:


> however if all four are set to your timezone, then it's basically 1 giant clock broken into 4... so like when it's 3 o clock you look at the right chrono, when it's 5:30 you look at the bottom, etc.


hmmm I'd call that a design flaw... what's the point of having a watch you can barely tell time on and whats the point of having a watch that offers 4 timezone settings only to set them all to one timezone?

It is your money and the watch is going on your wrist, but I can think of so many better watches with that price tag it will be quicker...


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

Vakane said:


> Sorry but if its not 90mm plus is not even in my book!!
> 
> This is how I roll baby...
> 
> ...


I thought that was the new Invicta Subaqua 54


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

$1,000 is to much to pay for a wall clock. even if it is a LE.


----------



## BGPT23 (Feb 26, 2013)

This thread is amazing. OP, if you are serious, then much respect for daring to wander into a sea of serious watch enthusiasts with these pictures and thoughts. Good luck in your search for a watch, and I hope you find something that makes you happy.

If you are trolling, on the other hand, please take this picture and run along to the pen forum with it, they need a good laugh every once in a while too...


----------



## Camarija (Nov 10, 2011)

Come on... you have to let us know eventually... are you trolling?


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

If you really want those fugly big watches, look for Oulm on eBay.














For the price of a Diesel, you could have a ....-load of Oulm.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Seeing all of these useless dials and buttons makes me wish I were stuck in a submarine...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

s5pitfire, here is another brand you will probably like.

SISU Movement

No matter your taste in watches, there is always a dragon to chase.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> No matter your taste in watches, there is always a dragon to chase.


So true.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Crown(s) and pushers are way to small in proportion to the case. Well, a fashion watch.


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Camarija said:


> 1. This thread has me lolling in tears. Obviously a troll account with incredible entertainment value that should be preserved; the anti-'watch snob'.
> 
> 2. To honestly answer your question about Diesel watches, I do not think you will find any educated WIS buying this watch. Why? Because fashion watch brands are relegated to the bottom of the barrel in both quality and morality.
> 
> ...


thanks for this.. very helpful post

i'm sure in person a $50 seiko isn't as pretty as the $500 one, but online and in pictures they look the same... maybe I just don't like any of them..

or perhaps just my style and age prefers the "cool" fashion watches over the high quality builds



OzO said:


> Seeing all of these useless dials and buttons makes me wish I were stuck in a submarine...


lol it definitely makes me feel like i'm underwater, in a submarine, and i love it... so much emotion there.



brandon\ said:


> s5pitfire, here is another brand you will probably like.
> 
> SISU Movement
> 
> No matter your taste in watches, there is always a dragon to chase.


want. i like those.

edit: this goes to show I need to look at every single brand on watchismo before I decide...

too bad the cool sisu is $1500... i really like the elegant modern touch of how they show the skeleton. It's like a little peek









more affordable $800 one... not quite as cool though


----------



## s5pitfire (Aug 9, 2013)

Watches from Camarija's links...

this is the coolest design i've seen..

























other cool ones..









wont let me post Devon Tread

http://www.watchismo.com/images/alternate/Devon.gif


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

OP, you've got a good sense of humor :-!


----------

